# Anyone know the anatomy of a wedge sleeve?



## 902amstaff (7 mo ago)

I've many times considered making my own sleeve (properly of course, not half a**) although I'd likely just buy one. I do have a very good idea of all the different components. But what is actually taking the force and reassuring teeth don't penetrate? I've never actually handled or wore a decoy sleeve or anything. 

Has anyone made one? Etc.


----------

